# Sonic Generations Anforderungen für höchste Auslösung



## Newgame (23. Mai 2012)

*Sonic Generations Anforderungen für höchste Auslösung*

Hallo,

welche Hardware sollte man besitzen um Sonic Gnerations flüssig und auf höchster Auflösung spielen zu können?


----------



## RapToX (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sonic Generations Anforderungen für höchste Auslösung*

Sonic Generations erscheint für den PC: Systemanforderungen bekannt - offizielle Bestätigung

denke mal, dass die empfohlenen anforderungen für maximale details etc. nötig sein werden


----------



## Newgame (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sonic Generations Anforderungen für höchste Auslösung*

Ja, das hab ich auch gefunden^^

Nur bin ich mir nie sicher, weil eigentlich immer gesagt wird das darauf nicht immer Verlass ist


----------

